# The New Forum Has Been Finalized



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

Part 1 of the Canon Rumors redevelopment will happen in 4-6 weeks time, and that being the new forum software and features. There will be lots of changes, upgrades and new ways of doing things. A lot of development and dollars will be going into this project. As with anything new, yes, you're going to have to relearn a couple of things. However, I think after 72 hours or so of using the new forum, you'll forget all about this one.

I've heard you loud and clear on what must remain, and I'll be sure to keep that stuff on the new forum.

Part 2 will be a redo of Canon Rumors 3-6 months down the line to tie all of this together much better.

I'll give you guys a few days notice before we go live with the new forum.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## pwp (Jan 26, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing what you've come up with. And hopefully it will deliver simplified backend management for you. Good luck!

-pw


----------



## slclick (Jan 26, 2018)

Post counts should start over so we can have a new race to CR Geek!


----------



## Click (Jan 26, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing the new forum.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 27, 2018)

Great! Bring it on!


----------



## Nelu (Jan 27, 2018)

slclick said:


> Post counts should start over so we can have a new race to CR Geek!



Post counts?
What about posts quality?
"Nice picture!"...is that a post?

_Beavis: “Thinking sucks”
Butthead: “Work sucks, let’s go break something”_


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 27, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> Part 1 of the Canon Rumors redevelopment will happen in 4-6 weeks time, and that being the new forum software and features. There will be lots of changes, upgrades and new ways of doing things. A lot of development and dollars will be going into this project. As with anything new, yes, you're going to have to relearn a couple of things. However, I think after 72 hours or so of using the new forum, you'll forget all about this one.
> 
> I've heard you loud and clear on what must remain, and I'll be sure to keep that stuff on the new forum.
> 
> ...



Great! Make it better.

And thanks for all you do.

Scott


----------



## slclick (Jan 27, 2018)

Nelu said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Post counts should start over so we can have a new race to CR Geek!
> ...



Yes it is, it's called a compliment and forums need more of that sort of sentiment. Take 'Click' for example, one of the nicest people around on CRF, always taking the time to let others know how they feel about the images. What's not quality about that? Does it always have to be the science behind sensors and mtf charts? Ugh, I hate that crap.


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you, slclick. I really appreciate your comment.

As I can see, it's very difficult to please everybody on the forum.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Thank you, slclick. I really appreciate your comment.
> 
> As I can see, it's very difficult to please everybody on the forum.


very EXTREMELY difficult.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 6, 2018)

Hi Folks. 
Was the changeover so smooth I missed it   or are we still working up to it? The estimate given on Jan 26th of 4 to 6 week to going live is long gone! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## dak723 (May 6, 2018)

slclick said:


> Nelu said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Well said!


----------



## jprusa (May 6, 2018)

slclick said:


> Nelu said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


+!


----------



## sanj (May 6, 2018)

This old dog will have to learn new tricks...


----------



## scottkinfw (May 6, 2018)

How about some teasers?

Scott


----------



## Mikehit (May 6, 2018)

Please....no autolinks to fb, twitter and other social pits. It slows things down horribly.


----------



## Fritz_us (May 6, 2018)

This is great news, best of luck and I imagine it is no small undertaking. 

I must say, that I was just over at the CanonRumorsRUMORS forum and they've got a leak of the new forum login scheme. Apparently it's a revision of FaceID and Fingerprint id called "FACEPRINT" id.

To log into the new forum, we'll all press our faces against the monitor -- 

The CanonRumorsRUMORS forum says the leak is a CRR1 so use customary caution.


----------



## ethanz (May 6, 2018)

Fritz_us said:


> This is great news, best of luck and I imagine it is no small undertaking.
> 
> I must say, that I was just over at the CanonRumorsRUMORS forum and they've got a leak of the new forum login scheme. Apparently it's a revision of FaceID and Fingerprint id called "FACEPRINT" id.
> 
> ...



I read on CanonRumorsRumors that the new forum will have improved DR and no one can look at themselves. Its a CRR3, so its legit.


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2018)

I can not find the "start new topic" function anywhere....

How do I start a new topic now?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> I can not find the "start new topic" function anywhere....
> 
> How do I start a new topic now?



I think you need a certain minimum number of posts to be able to start a thread of your own.


----------



## Don Haines (May 27, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I can not find the "start new topic" function anywhere....
> ...



I used to be able to do this, and have started many threads in the past.... I have tried three different browsers and no luck!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 27, 2018)

I really need to use a *bigger* winky emoticon.


----------



## Mikehit (May 27, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I really need to use a *bigger* winky emoticon.



Yeah, subtlety is so often your downfall.


----------



## Durf (May 27, 2018)

I'm pretty new here but looking forward to the new forum!

Will it have 4K?????


----------



## ethanz (May 27, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I really need to use a *bigger* winky emoticon.
> ...



Haha. Here you go John, maybe this will help you in the future.


----------



## Mikehit (May 27, 2018)

Durf said:


> I'm pretty new here but looking forward to the new forum!
> 
> Will it have 4K?????



Neuro has posted 22k....even better


----------



## Click (May 28, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> I can not find the "start new topic" function anywhere....
> 
> How do I start a new topic now?



I have the same problem.


----------



## zim (May 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I can not find the "start new topic" function anywhere....
> ...



Blocking cookies will stop you from being able to start new topics

Edit: actually it will stop you from logging in so probably not that!


----------



## kaihp (May 28, 2018)

Click said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I can not find the "start new topic" function anywhere....
> ...



I have all sort of adblockers, ghostery, self-destructing cookies & whatnot running*, but I can still see the "new topic button at the top of the topic list in each (sub)forum.


*) I do accept CR.com cookies though.


----------



## slclick (May 28, 2018)

How do you access this new forum?


----------



## Don Haines (May 28, 2018)

slclick said:


> How do you access this new forum?



not the new forum, still on the old forum.....


I would have started a new topic, BUT I CAN NOT!!!!!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 28, 2018)

The Canon Rumors home page is not displaying the latest posts at the top right of the screen.
Now I'll have to click on FORUM, and look at each of its sections?


----------



## slclick (May 28, 2018)

Yet the context is that everyone is talking about the new forum, as if you all had special invites form Craig to beta test it. I see no problem creating a New Topic fwiw.


----------



## unfocused (May 28, 2018)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The Canon Rumors home page is not displaying the latest posts at the top right of the screen.
> Now I'll have to click on FORUM, and look at each of its sections?



Scroll down to the bottom of the forum page and there is a link called "see the latest posts." It's not idea, but it is better than having to look at each of the sections to see what people are discussing.


----------



## Orangutan (May 28, 2018)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The Canon Rumors home page is not displaying the latest posts at the top right of the screen.
> Now I'll have to click on FORUM, and look at each of its sections?



As a workaround, you can look at the RSS feed page: http://www.canonrumors.com/feed/


----------



## Click (May 29, 2018)

slclick said:


> Yet the context is that everyone is talking about the new forum, as if you all had special invites form Craig to beta test it. I see no problem creating a New Topic fwiw.








This is what I see on the actual forum...There is no "New Topic"


----------



## slclick (May 29, 2018)

Some have the button, others do not. Very Twilight Zone


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 29, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I really need to use a *bigger* winky emoticon.
> ...



I read CR for the humour. 

Jack


----------



## brad-man (May 29, 2018)

I could be wrong here, but it seems as if only _Canadians_ are barred from starting new topics. Have you guys been up to no good?


----------



## pwp (May 29, 2018)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The Canon Rumors home page is not displaying the latest posts at the top right of the screen.
> Now I'll have to click on FORUM, and look at each of its sections?


As a time poor photographer, the home page "Latest Posts" is my number one go-to at CR. 
If it's permanently gone, then maybe so am I. CR Guy, put it back.

-pw


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

slclick said:


> Yet the context is that everyone is talking about the new forum, as if you all had special invites form Craig to beta test it. I see no problem creating a New Topic fwiw.



As said above, this is a problem with the existing forum. Some have the button, others do not. I would have started a new topic, BUT I DO NOT HAVE THE BUTTON!


----------



## slclick (May 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > Yet the context is that everyone is talking about the new forum, as if you all had special invites form Craig to beta test it. I see no problem creating a New Topic fwiw.
> ...



yeah we get it, Click made it clear with his screenshot to counter mine. I'm not sure what you did to piss off the interweb goddess.


----------



## ethanz (May 29, 2018)

brad-man said:


> I could be wrong here, but it seems as if only _Canadians_ are barred from starting new topics. Have you guys been up to no good?



You are not wrong, its always those blasted Canadians...


----------



## jd7 (May 29, 2018)

pwp said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon Rumors home page is not displaying the latest posts at the top right of the screen.
> ...



+1 for bringing back the recent posts list to the CR website. It was very handy and I really hope it's not gone for good.


----------



## Orangutan (May 29, 2018)

pwp said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > The Canon Rumors home page is not displaying the latest posts at the top right of the screen.
> ...


Does it have to be on the front page? Here are two options.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=recent

http://www.canonrumors.com/feed/


----------



## jd7 (May 29, 2018)

Orangutan said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > ajfotofilmagem said:
> ...



For my own part, I certainly preferred it on the front page of the website


----------



## brad-man (May 29, 2018)

jd7 said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



I agree. Hopefully it is a temporary condition.


----------



## BillB (May 29, 2018)

I have always used the Recent Posts to browse this site, and I am finding it's absence increasingly annoying especially because there seems to be no easy way to get to the last post in the thread.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2018)

BillB said:


> ...there seems to be no easy way to get to the last post in the thread.



There are a couple of easy ways, actually. The 'Show unread posts since last visit' link at the top right of the forum pages will give you a list of topics with posts in them which you haven't read. Either on that list, or when browsing the forum sections, clicking on the 'new' button will take you to the oldest post in the topic that's new to you (the first one if you haven't yet visited the thread, or the 12th of 15 posts, whatever). If you just want to go to the very last post in the topic (even if there are multiple posts/pages you haven't yet read), clicking the Last Post button at the far right of the topic list will take you there.


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

could someone who can start a new topic, start a thread called "Can not start a new topic"?

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2018)

Don, clear the cookies out of your browser, I can create new topics with no problem, and lots are doing it. I think you need to look for a issue on your end.
I'm not saying that there isn't a problem, but check the easy stuff first. Reboot - even fixes issues with smart phones, as I have found.


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don, clear the cookies out of your browser, I can create new topics with no problem, and lots are doing it. I think you need to look for a issue on your end.
> I'm not saying that there isn't a problem, but check the easy stuff first. Reboot - even fixes issues with smart phones, as I have found.




I have cleared the cookies from my browser, and I can not get the buttons with three different browsers, nor using two different laptops, a PC, and an iPad.....


----------



## ethanz (May 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Don, clear the cookies out of your browser, I can create new topics with no problem, and lots are doing it. I think you need to look for a issue on your end.
> ...



Don:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=35113.0


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------

